# frank connell .olympic bikes 2 bikes in shipping container from 1932 olympics ,



## walter branche (Aug 11, 2012)

Bikes are complete and authentic high quality Bastide bikes,shipping container is very cool with a 32 olympics sticker. these bikes have not been shown or seen in 30 years walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com container being loaded in 1932


----------



## kccomet (Aug 11, 2012)

im interested


----------



## skydog (Aug 12, 2012)

Frank Connell


----------



## jpromo (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, that is truly incredible. A time capsule indeed.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 12, 2012)

But what type of Bastide bicycles are they?   Trying to find out also on the Wheelman site where they are listed too!


----------



## walter branche (Aug 13, 2012)

*bikes removed from container*

photos of bikes are available ,. wbranche@cfl.rr.com,looking for serious purchaser of the connell collection,


----------



## sam (Aug 13, 2012)

cool!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycling_at_the_1932_Summer_Olympics


----------



## walter branche (Aug 13, 2012)

*hows this for a find*














walter branche said:


> View attachment 60795View attachment 60786Bikes are complete and authentic high quality Bastide bikes,shipping container is very cool with a 32 olympics sticker. these bikes have not been shown or seen in 30 years walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com container being loaded in 1932


----------



## sam (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/designs/bastide-hs.html


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 13, 2012)

*wow*

Would love to know more of the story of how they were found  where they were kept all these years.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome Walter, thanks for sharing.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 13, 2012)

*not the same*



sam said:


> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/designs/bastide-hs.html




this is different than the bikes I am selling


----------



## sam (Aug 14, 2012)

walter branche said:


> this is different than the bikes I am selling




I beleave it's the same builder,of course the bikes your selling are track bikes and the ones shown on the classic lightweight site are road/racers.
the decal you showed did say Paris?
Really just fantactis bikes--glad you showed them to us


----------



## walter branche (Aug 14, 2012)

*paris*



sam said:


> I beleave it's the same builder,of course the bikes your selling are track bikes and the ones shown on the classic lightweight site are road/racers.
> the decal you showed did say Paris?
> Really just fantactis bikes--glad you showed them to us



these are bikes called stayer ,built for riding behind a pace motorcycle ,2 similar machines with different gears,correct and authentic , .walter branche ,


----------



## sam (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Walter,I had to google "Stayer Bicycle" I've seen pics of them but didn't know the term.
another article on this brand at:
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/bicycles/Bastide_main.htm

also Im with "Rear facing drop out" any more of the story behind these bikes?After all it's not every day you get to see photos and bikes from the 1932 olympics.In fact i'll go as far as saying this would make a good page in Scott's Classic Bicycle News(even though it is a classic balloon mag)


----------

